# sexing during veg



## purplecream (Mar 31, 2010)

is it possible to sex your plant during veg by switching to 12/12 until your plant shows sex and then go back to 20/4? if so how old would your plant have to be?


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 31, 2010)

I do the 18/6 deal but I put some 6" plants into bloom and back. 3 weeks old maybe. Long story but I screwed up and wound up taking some clones from a male. He was late to grow a pecker so I thought he was a girl. Mistake. So I had a wad of fresh clones which I did not know was male or female. Moved them all to 12/12 and sure enough I had took more clones off the male than off 4 other females. Showed sex real fast. Anyway got that problem straightened out and the girls survived and made a bunch of good bud. Got to love them happy endings huh?

BW


----------



## purplecream (Mar 31, 2010)

lol i like your story but are you telling me this can be done?


----------



## bobbyhopefeild (Mar 31, 2010)

purplecream said:


> lol i like your story but are you telling me this can be done?


you can rejuvenate plants but it will stress them out and many planst wont go back quietly , it will increas ur chances of hermie plants but it can indeed be done, just doesnt help them, dont bother, clone for sex or wait until flower
x


----------



## H.R. Shove N Stuff (Mar 31, 2010)

I was told that a plant that matures but is still vegging will show sex... around 6 weeks with a good light. You can then know the sex and take your clones from the females.

EDIT* Wanting to know an early detecting technique. You can cover your lower nodes at a 12/12 pattern but it takes some work.


----------



## purplecream (Mar 31, 2010)

this reason i want to do this is because i want to do a scrog with some seeds that i have, but i dont want to go through pulling males out of the screen during flower. any suggestions?


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Mar 31, 2010)

leave your plants in the veg cycle. take some cuts, and put those into flower cycle. this way you don't have to waste time having the plants reverting back and forth.


----------



## jawbrodt (Mar 31, 2010)

I just wait til week 4-5, then sex them by checking out their first preflowers, which show at that time. Doing it by switching to 12/12 then back to 20/4 or 18/6, is stressful(as mentioned), and takes about the same amout of time. The best way is to educate yourself what to look for, then do it while their vegging.


----------



## homebrewer (Apr 1, 2010)

purplecream said:


> is it possible to sex your plant during veg by switching to 12/12 until your plant shows sex and then go back to 20/4? if so how old would your plant have to be?


It doesn't count as 'sexing them during veg' if you start to flower them with 12/12. Plants at their 6th-8th node and about 1 month old should show their sex with preflowers.


----------



## i81two (Apr 1, 2010)

Got any pics. I am at that stage now and i just cant tell. I fliped the switch last time to tell but it does stress them.


----------



## makeway (Apr 1, 2010)

Im a total noob but some of my plants started shooting out white hairs during veg at the 5-6th week from seed. Thats when I started the flowering process. I don't think stress is good for anyone or anything im sure that goes for cannabis too.


----------



## purplecream (Apr 1, 2010)

i81two said:


> Got any pics. I am at that stage now and i just cant tell. I fliped the switch last time to tell but it does stress them.


 no not right now. now that i think of it i wouldnt want to risk stressing them like that, i dont want any hermies..


----------



## homebrewer (Apr 1, 2010)

Near the stem, you should see a banana shaped object with a white hair or two coming out of it. That will begin to appear at the 6-8 node with a plant that is about 1 month old.


----------

